# Diy recommendations



## Bear_Vapes (11/11/17)

So ive been making my own juice for a while now but just cant find the sweet spot. Either using too much or too little.
Heres a list of the flavors i have at the moment, would like some simple suggestions for adv:

Cap vanilla custard v1
Inw shisa vanilla
La banana cream 
Fa cookie
Fa chocolate 
Tfa Bavarian cream
Fa viena cream
Fw banana
Cap sweet strawberry rf
Tfa strawberry ripe
Cap sweet cream
Inw cactus
Fa fuji apple
Tfa marshmallow 
Fa polar blast
Fa forest fruit 
Cap yellow peach
Cap sweet guava
Fa red summer
Cap super sweet

Ive used up most of my other fruits but will stock up soon. Looking forward to some new ideas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/11/17)

Try:

Sweet guava 4%
Cactus 1%

Let it steep for a few days. Simple and magic. 

Also really really good with 0.5%-1% menthol added. Try some with your polar blast and play with the %.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (11/11/17)

Do you like dessert or fruity?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dooky (12/11/17)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 106000
> 
> 1st Place - *Nabeel Osman
> Bottle 3*​
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (12/11/17)

Fa sugar cookie 8%
Cap vinilla custard 4%-5%
And add cap sweet strawberry 2%
I made this yesterday and all i can say is wow i made a 30ml to vape and a 60ml to steep thats how good it is and its easy to make

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (12/11/17)

VapeSnow said:


> Do you like dessert or fruity?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mainly fruits with a few desserts

Reactions: Like 1


----------

